# Super cheap realistic eyes



## divinedragon7 (Jul 20, 2009)

Once the glue is dry lightly brush on a thin coat of white paint, make sure to start over the printout and move towards the edge. As the white paint dries on the glue it will crack a bit along the brush lines.









Once the white paint is dry and has cracked add a layer of red. It won't show through white but will seep into the cracks and look like veins. I didn't put enough white paint on this attempt to show how the brush strokes could also appear as a bit of the eye muscles. 









And here is how they look when you do use enough of the white paint, this is taken from the eyes of my prop.









There you go, a plastic water bottle, a print out, a little glue and paint and a very realistic eyeball for just a few cents.


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

Awesome idea!! Plan to try it this weekend! Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## Echo Sorceress (Apr 29, 2014)

This is such a cool idea, divinedragon7! And I love that I can actually afford it.  Definitely going to try this one out as well.


----------



## kfinley (Aug 6, 2012)

This is such a cool idea! Thanks for the tutorial! I will be using this for future props.


----------



## I'mbadash (Oct 12, 2013)

I have beem trying to find a very inexpensive way to do eyeballs! This is fantastic. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Diabolical (Sep 16, 2017)

Thanks for the tutorial, I'm going have to try this now. this looks cool.


----------



## Groosum (Nov 2, 2016)

I like your technique. I have a few ideas for modifications but I want to test them out first. Nice post. Thanks.


----------



## Haunted Habersham (Oct 6, 2017)

Interesting, might have to try this


----------

